# Colubrids > Hognose >  A few Eastern Hognose pics...and EGGS!!

## daniel1983

A few weeks ago I picked up a few WC Eastern hognose snakes from a seller in Florida. Well, the seller had mentioned that the two females (as well as others) were being cycled with male hognoses since it was breeding time. So I put a nest box in with the larger female since she felt like she was carrying eggs. She shed last week and dropped 32 nice looking eggs yesterday. Hopefully, I can hatch them and get some CBB eastern hognoses for myself since that was the end goal anyways  :Very Happy: 











To deal with the Hognoses' preference for toads, I picked up 50 small southern toads from a breeder in Florida. The 'toad rodent switch' is going well...got one to take mice last week and the female should be ready to eat after the eggs. Toads are neat creatures. Probably my favorite amphibian. I actually enjoy keeping these guys. I am keeping several southerns around to try and breed some myself and I also have a few Gulf Coast Toads that I am trying to get going too.

----------


## CeraDigital

Congrats man! Hognoses are one of the most personable snakes I've ever seen! Gorgeous melanistic you have too. Good luck!

----------


## MarkS

Congrats on the eggs (but those would be CH instead of CBB wouldn't they?) Thats a real black beauty you've got there too.  I find it incredible the spectrum of colors you can find in eastern hogs.  

Mark

----------


## joepythons

Sweet congrat  :Good Job:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

actually mark,
he said that the breeder he picked them up from had cycled them sense breeding season or whatever, so they would be captive bred born,
atleast from what i know =]


i have a friend that has a male that is like that girl =] very cool =]

----------


## MarkS

> actually mark,
> he said that the breeder he picked them up from had cycled them sense breeding season or whatever, so they would be captive bred born,
> atleast from what i know =]
> 
> 
> i have a friend that has a male that is like that girl =] very cool =]


Well, I've always considered breeding a year round type of thing including cycling the females and the males and preparing them for breeding through the winter as well as in the spring. Since this was a wild caught female with wild caught males during their normal breeding season, I would personally call them CH, but it's an interesting distinction. The real trick will be getting her to breed again next year.  

Regardless, the babies should be very interesting and hopefully easier to raise.  Being incubated and hatched in captivity there should be no differences between CH and CBB  

Mark

----------


## DSGB

hoooray for hoggies!! congrats. everytime i see these black beauties it makes me want one.

----------


## qiksilver

Great project Daniel.  You just keep spreading out more and more!  Good luck with the eggs, and btw, if you feel the need to part with a rodent feeder or two eventually, think of me.

----------


## MarkS

How long does it take Eastern Hognose eggs to hatch anyway?  Isn't it only about 45 days? Or am I thinking of something else?  

Mark

----------


## daniel1983

Thanks everyone. All of them candled fertile, so hopefully I will have some more hognoses in a while. Incubation times vary for these dependant on temperature. I have read incubation temps anywhere between 75 and 88 deg. ranging between 45 days to 70 days. So for the most part I will check them ever other day once 40 days rolls around. I just set them out in my reptile room which is around 79-81, so we will see.

As far as these eggs are concerned...if I manage to hatch them, I know they will be CB(captive born)....that is all that really matters  :Wink: 

Eastern hognose colors and patterns impress me alot more than the other hognoses. That is one of the main reasons I decided to go with easterns instead of the other species. The halloween eastern morph is one of the coolest snakes. I also hope that someone get another albino in captivity since their color is so much more extreame than westerns. 

Here is a link to a site showing a pretty good diversity of eastern variations:
http://www.hognose.com/pages/photos/east.htm

----------


## MarkS

Thanks for the link, those halloween ones are really cool, I like the amelanistics as well.  The only kind I've seen around here are a dull solid olive color.

----------


## FloridaHogs

Congrats on the eggs.  At those incubation temps you should expect to see pippers around day 55.  They incubate pretty much the same as western hoggies.  The leuscistic easterns are to die for though.  There were two leuscistic/ white sided ones found last year.  They were amazing looking.

I would worm those two you got since they are WC.  Hoggies are the worst for parasites, and they really seem to multiply once in captivity.

----------


## muddoc

Congrats Daniel.  I hope the eggs all hatch fine, and you get some great babies.

----------


## daniel1983

> I would worm those two you got since they are WC.


Already taken care of  :Smile: 

Any links to the leucy eastern pictures?

----------


## DSGB

> Already taken care of 
> 
> Any links to the leucy eastern pictures?


http://www.bluechameleon.org/Field%2...stic%20juv.jpg

----------

